# Prüfen ob Checkbox gecheckt wurde



## soezkan (8. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin echt ratlos. Seit 1 Stunde versuche ich mein Skript
dazu zu bringen meine Checkbox zu prüfen ob sie geklickt wurde.

Das versuche ich gerade:


```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
<!-- 
function chkFormular() {
	if(document.forms["anmeldeformular"].elements["agb"].checked) {
		return true;
	}
	else {
		alert("Bitte bestätigen Sie, dass Sie den allgemeinen Bedingungen für die Seminarteilnahme zustimmen und diese gelesen haben!");
		document.forms["anmeldeformular"].elements["agb"].focus();
		return false;
	}


}
//-->
</script>

<form name="anmeldeformular" method="post" action="index.php" onsubmit="return chkFormular()">
...
<input id="agb" name="agb" type="checkbox" value="1"> AGBs gelesen
```

Ich habe auch schon probiert das so zu machen:


```
document.forms["anmeldeformular"].elements["agb"].checked == false

oder

document.forms["anmeldeformular"].elements["agb"].checked != true
```

Nix passiert. Auch mit 


```
document.getElementById("agb").checked == false
```

habe ich meine if-Abfrage schon bestückt, aber nix passiert.
Das bringt mich wirklich zum kochen.

Wieso geht das nicht?
Alle anderen Abfragen (nach Strasse, usw.) werden mit der o.a. Script
wunderbar geprüft.

Bitee um Hilfeee!!

Liebe Grüße
Soezkan


----------



## CPoly (8. November 2010)

Bei mir funktionieren beide Varianten. Hier mal die eine.

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html id="html" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" lang="de" xml:lang="de">
<head>
	<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
	
	<title>Page title</title>

	<script type="text/javascript">
	/* <![CDATA[ */
	function chkFormular() {
		if(document.getElementById("agb").checked) {
			return true;
		}
		else {
			alert("Bitte bestätigen Sie, dass Sie den allgemeinen Bedingungen für die Seminarteilnahme zustimmen und diese gelesen haben!");
			document.getElementById("agb").focus();
			return false;
		}
	}
	/* ]]> */
	</script>
</head>

<body>
	<div>
	<form name="anmeldeformular" method="post" action="checked.html" onsubmit="return chkFormular();">
		<input id="agb" name="agb" type="checkbox" value="1" />
		<label for="agb">Bitte checken!</label>
		<input type="submit" value="Absenden" />
	</form>
	</div>
</body>

</html>
```


----------



## soezkan (8. November 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Das war zumindest die Ermutigung weiterzusuchen!

Der Fehler lag daran, dass ich in einer Abfrage zuvor 


```
document.forms["phone"].elements["phone"].value == ""
```

stehen hatte, anstatt:


```
document.forms["anmeldeformular"].elements["phone"].value == ""
```

Selbst die FF-Fehlerkonsole "blieb still".

Danke!


----------

